# Ball python X carpet



## Jungle_Fever1 (Apr 16, 2011)

what u think


----------



## python_boy (Apr 16, 2011)

i think i want it


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 16, 2011)

It looks pretty sickass!!
On a side note does any1 else think that a similar result would be possible with extensive line breeding of B/G jungles?


Will


----------



## Kurto (Apr 16, 2011)

why dont they make some pot bellied elephants while they're at it..

I'm not against what they're doing, but I dont see the point.


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 16, 2011)

Ooooohhh! Nice ball python colours with out the funny head lol.

I like it


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm with you there bud....


Kurto said:


> why dont they make some pot bellied elephants while they're at it..
> 
> I'm not against what they're doing, but I dont see the point.


----------



## thals (Apr 16, 2011)

I think it's a beautiful snake!


----------



## D3pro (Apr 16, 2011)

It's quite different, love the pattern and colour


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Apr 16, 2011)

i think in America they have the attitude bigger is better and if you can do it.... why not, should see what they do to some cars hahahhaha


----------



## FusionMorelia (Apr 16, 2011)

ripper hybrid mate


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 16, 2011)

beautiful! i want one~~~


----------



## krefft (Apr 16, 2011)

I want one...but I would prefer the pot bellied elephant

and Is that Greg Inglis holding the snake?


----------



## edstar (Apr 16, 2011)

i like it


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 16, 2011)

cool, lol didn't even know ball pythons are a morelia


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks cool, the head doesn't remind me of a duck


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 16, 2011)

Is there a point? I mean there are so many Ball Python Mutations there is enough variation of Ball Pythons wouldn't you think?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice put me down for two


----------



## Snowman (Apr 16, 2011)

With all of these crosses I often wonder is it the result of pairing a "ball python x carpet", "ball x woma" OR are they being artificially inseminated and designed in a lab?


----------



## lone_soldier (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah its nice and all... But I like the classic stuff really.. I am not even that big a fan of albinos.. But kudos to them for what appears to be a job well done!!


----------



## Kenno (Apr 16, 2011)

krefft said:


> I want one...but I would prefer the pot bellied elephant
> 
> and Is that Greg Inglis holding the snake?



No way! 

A good upstanding QLDer like inglis wouldn't be messing around with hybrid scum like that.


----------



## bigi (Apr 17, 2011)

i dont know what these animals are thinking LOL,


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is my little ball X carpet...not really.....my beautiful Tully Jungle. She is now 5 months old....was only three months when we took these pics...she is just starting to colour up.......and she is a little darling.....all she wants to do is curl up and have cuddles with me....so maybe she is part ball python......lol...no not likely...just another lovely jungle. So yes Wiz-Fiz you can have one of these from Jungle breeding....but if I get one when she finally has a clutch...I think it might stay with me.

Elizabeth


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Apr 17, 2011)

lol whats witht this inlgis hahahai hav heard it a few times now,


----------



## Cockney_Red (Apr 17, 2011)

Yuk !! looks like a psychadelic yawn...


----------



## Torah (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 17, 2011)

orangesnake101 said:


> cool, lol didn't even know ball pythons are a morelia


They aren't morelia (_python regius_)


Kenno said:


> No way! A good upstanding QLDer like inglis wouldn't be messing around with hybrid scum like that.


Like a lot of animals out there, locality/provenance often gets clouded. GI is from Kempsey NSW, & it's a travesty that he wears the maroon of QLD! A TRAVESTY I TELLS YA!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 17, 2011)

It's just pretty dirt. 
Still dirt though.


----------



## krefft (Apr 17, 2011)

Jungle_Fever1 said:


> lol whats witht this inlgis hahahai hav heard it a few times now,



I was at the souths game and some bloke kept calling their number 4 Eric for some reason


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 17, 2011)

Jannico, a snake is a snake. It doesn't matter what kind of snake it is, it is great.
If you by some chance took it, would you feed it? I don't know many people that feed dirt.


----------



## Wallypod (Apr 17, 2011)

With all that cross breeding in the states perhaps they could breed some people het for common sense


----------



## Morelia4life (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol. A ball x carpet cross. I personally can't stand ball pythons. They are every where over here. I think more people have ball pythons than they do say a corn snake. There are so many morphs of the ball python that it is ridiculous. The price for ball pythons range from $40 for a normal to $20,000 and up. I would personally choose any species of Morelia over any ball python. Just my thoughts.


----------



## fugawi (Apr 18, 2011)

How DO you cross a Ball Python (python regis) with a Morelia ?


----------



## killimike (Apr 18, 2011)

Jannico said:


> It's just pretty dirt.
> Still dirt though.


 
Dirt? Seems a bit extreme, just because it's a hybrid.

I too would be interested if anyone knows if they are mated normally, or if there's a kinda AI involved.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 18, 2011)

Morelia4life said:


> Lol. A ball x carpet cross. I personally can't stand ball pythons. They are every where over year. I think more people have ball pythons than they do say a corn snake. There are so many morphs of the ball python that it is ridiculous. The price for ball pythons range from $40 for a normal to $20,000 and up. I would personally choose any species of Morelia over any ball python. Just my thoughts.


 
People are still paying 20k for certain morphs of ball pythons? That's CRAZY. I would have thought with big operations like snakebytes that the price would be low as for anything you wanted.


----------



## Morelia4life (Apr 18, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> People are still paying 20k for certain morphs of ball pythons? That's CRAZY. I would have thought with big operations like snakebytes that the price would be low as for anything you wanted.


 
Over here in America they pay more than that for ball pythons. I remember when they bred a Fire to a Fire and made the first Black-eyed Lucy ball python. They were selling for like $50,000 a piece. Heck, Albino Carpet pythons are like around $8,000 or so and Albino jags are around $15,000. I want a Zebra Jungle and they are like $3,000 lol. BHB is a big breeding facility and they do hatch out a lot of snakes every year but it doesn't cut down on prices, unless you want normal ball pythons or some morph that came out years ago.


----------



## killimike (Apr 18, 2011)

Some of those prices are snakes -from- BHP 

So there's someone still out there who likes ball pythons....


----------



## Wookie (Apr 18, 2011)

Kurto said:


> I'm not against what they're doing, but I dont see the point.


 
The point? You only need to look at all the replies to this thread. People drooling. People wanting. I'd imagine that's the point.


----------



## fugawi (Apr 18, 2011)

Wouldn't the offspring be sterile like a Liger?


----------



## Dannyboi (Apr 18, 2011)

fugawi said:


> Wouldn't the offspring be sterile like a Liger?


Ligers aren't the best examples. The female offspring have been known to be fertile.


----------



## Wookie (Apr 18, 2011)

Morelia4life said:


> I would personally choose any species of Morelia over any ball python. Just my thoughts.


 
I agree. But that hybrid sure gives most morelia a run for their money in the aesthetics department.


----------



## Morelia4life (Apr 18, 2011)

Wookie said:


> I agree. But that hybrid sure gives most morelia a run for their money in the aesthetics department.


 
Eh... I can't stand ball pythons and I can't stand hybrids even more. I would take a Granite Irian Jaya or a bredli over that hybrid any day.


----------



## holdenman_89 (Apr 18, 2011)

how much would i be looking at paying for 1 of these?


----------



## sookie (Apr 24, 2011)

What an awesum looking snake.who cares about the what's,why's,who's and when's of ball pythons....yes i would love to have one,even a cross breed.why?because they are different again to what i have already.none of my snakes do i have 2 of,except my bredlis,why,because there is so much nice native stuff to collect,like a diamond in the sky.,that i can't bring myself to dble up,when i could get someting different again.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 24, 2011)

Morelia4life said:


> Over here in America they pay more than that for ball pythons. I remember when they bred a Fire to a Fire and made the first Black-eyed Lucy ball python. They were selling for like $50,000 a piece. Heck, Albino Carpet pythons are like around $8,000 or so and Albino jags are around $15,000. I want a Zebra Jungle and they are like $3,000 lol. BHB is a big breeding facility and they do hatch out a lot of snakes every year but it doesn't cut down on prices, unless you want normal ball pythons or some morph that came out years ago.


 

That's crazy...


----------



## K3nny (Apr 24, 2011)

theres a clip on youtube somewhere summing up ball python morphs, and their prices in general
if i could recall it's made by snakebytes tv

looking at the snake in general, imho it more of a conversation starter/novelty
pattern wise not half bad
colour wise, a black n gold jungle would probably beat the living daylights out of it


----------



## longqi (Apr 25, 2011)

As a fashion accessory you probably cant go past a ball python
But they are as vacuous as some models are
Nice to look at but absolutely zero to try to enjoy
There are spider morphs etc available here but they simply do not act like other snakes do
You could sit one on your hand and it will not move until you move it
Drape it over your arm and it stays there like a piece of fat pretty rag
I have strong feeling that that is a major part of their attraction for some people
It looks a bit like a snake
But has the characteristics of play doh
So you can say 'Ive got a snake' to impress people yet you have none of the potential dramas others have [and absolutely love], with real snakes like chondros carpets retics olives etc etc


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 25, 2011)

I like it  I think it's ok to try these things every so often as long as the hybrids aren't bred.
I want a scrubby crossed with a gtp! I know itll never happen but i can dream...


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 25, 2011)

I love the colours and patterns, it looks amazing.

I would love to keep ball pythons too. I have always loved them, growing up in the UK they were always available, but i got a corn instead


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 25, 2011)

That is so cool, because I hate how ball pythons are so fat, but I like the patterns.


----------

